# Prowler 15 for sale



## philr (Sep 4, 2004)

*Prowler 15 for sale CANCELLED*

Cancelled


----------



## LiteTackleChamp (Jul 29, 2005)

if i had the money id buy it in a second
let me no if u dont sell if, i will have the money this summer


----------



## ruthless (Sep 5, 2003)

You upgrading to a Wilderness Systems Kayak?


----------



## Rockstar (Jun 23, 2004)

if you still have it at the end of November, you got yourself a buyer. was going to get the P13... but that's a quite a deal.


----------



## philr (Sep 4, 2004)

Cancelled


----------



## YakandSurf (Dec 17, 2002)

If your intrested in the kayak you may want to e-mail him. It is posted on several boards.


Robert


----------



## philr (Sep 4, 2004)

*Still for Sale*

Cancelled


----------



## philr (Sep 4, 2004)

*Price Reduced*

Cancelled


----------

